# I just bought a big sailboat



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Just spent the day with a surveyor on a Gulfstar 50 and then paid the owner the deposit. So, after about a year from the dream stage to research, to lots of reality checks and financing nightmares etc..., I can say that we now own our own sailboat. 

The boat will house my family (wife and a 4 year old son). We will live-aboard in the SF bay area. The boat is not perfect, needs a lot of sweat and tears but I feel it has so much more joy to offer. 

This will be my first boat. I already read lots of suggestions on sailnet about starting with a smaller one but my situation was all or nothing. So a leap of faith here. 

The posters on this board have been a great source of information and inspiration. As I restore the boat, I will try to draw on your knowledge and share my experiences. 

Exciting to be a part of this community.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats.... as you probably know, we have a rule here... no pictures?... didn't happen!


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

You are right. I just realized that all the pictures I took are of the things I need to fix on the boat. There isn't one decent picture to show you here. Shame. 

I will have to go there over the weekend for more pictures.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard and congrats...


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats. I can't wait to see the pics. I think you'll like that boat a lot. I may well buy one of those as my next boat. I have a Gulfstar 37 currently.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the welcome. I already love the boat. I found one OK picture. I will post more soon.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool.
You are going to love the way the boat looks. I know that I do.
You are also going to love varnishing the 'eye brows', hand rails and toe rail. I know this because my boat also has them.
More pics please.
What year is your Gulfstar 50' from? Engine? etc.
Congrats.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Exterior teak is in pretty good shape overall for now. Interior is another story. I will post more pictures after another trip to the boat. It is a '79 model with the smaller engine (62 hp, I think it is a Perkins 4.154). It is the original engine, don't know the hours but the owner says the boat was hardly ever used until 2 years ago. It runs just fine and the owner was all too happy to rev it up. I didn't get a separate engine survey though.


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Congratulations on your new boat. Hope you have many enjoyable years with her. Like a house, there will always be a to do list. Enjoy. Post some more pics.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats... my wife and I are talking about going down the same path in the next few years so I'd love to hear about how you like the boat as a liveaboard.


----------



## palomar (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------

